# Child's First UK passport - countersignatory?



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there

I'm going through the application process for a first UK passport for my 10 week old son, who was born here in Dubai.

Re countersignatories, the UK.gov website criteria includes "must live in UK" and "must have known the [parent] for at least 2 years."

How am I supposed to achieve this without a trip to UK (which clearly cannot be with my son!)?

As it happens, I have a friend of 10+ years who is here in Dubai and could countersign, but for the fact that he doesn't live in the UK. I notice that the guidance notes issued with the Passport Application (OS) form do not explicitly mention the "live in UK" stipulation, but they do also refer to the uk.gov website.

Anyone have any experience?

Thanks, Lamp/Marcus


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Easiest way would be to send the pics through the post to be signed back in UK. You could send them digitally to be printed off by family friend back in UK.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ring the Passport Office.
or try the expat Passport Office in Dusseldorf.
If you're lucky, you might get someone that speaks common sense!
you need an answer 'from the horses mouth' or you'll either:
-waste a load of unneccesary time posting things back and forth
-waste a load of time getting your application returned as invalid


----------



## niceday (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi

The rules you are reading on the uk.gov site are just for passport renewals in the UK and as you have noted the rules in the "Applying for a passport from outside the UK" are different as it states that the signatory be a British, Irish, Commonwealth, EU or US passport holder and that they be of professional standing.

I have signed a number of passport photos here for first passports with no issues using a Dubai address.

So it will be far simpler just to get your friend here to do it.


----------

